# how to x ray a bird



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi, 
i have a female cockatiel whose laid eggs every month since the past 4 months. she laid one on sat night(3rd)& usually lays after 48 hrs. but her 2d egg has'nt come yet n its been 60 hrs. right now she is not showing any signs of distress. but on sunday night around 24hrs after laying the egg she was panting & breathing heavily for an hour but has been behaving ok after that one hour. the only thing is that she is drinking less water than usual( 4 to 5 times a day). i tink i would need to take an x ray of her to know if there is egg binding if the egg dosent come out. we do not have avian vets here only general vets. so would like to know how does one take an x ray of a bird. my bird dosent like being handled & struggles a lot. Actually she is more still when left alone. Also im afraid that she may break a egg if any while she struggles being caught. Any ideas to how can an x ray be taken on her. anesthesia is not an option because there is no avian vet here & they would not know how to do it for a bird.
thanks


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

usually birds are placed in a little container with the lid.. where air can flow freely.. thats how they take x ray..
but if a regular vet wants to take an x ray they should find out .. from other vets.. not from google ..or yahoo.. or pigeon talk


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

naqshpa5 said:


> hi,
> i have a female cockatiel whose laid eggs every month since the past 4 months. she laid one on sat night(3rd)& usually lays after 48 hrs. but her 2d egg has'nt come yet n its been 60 hrs. right now she is not showing any signs of distress. but on sunday night around 24hrs after laying the egg she was panting & breathing heavily for an hour but has been behaving ok after that one hour. the only thing is that she is drinking less water than usual( 4 to 5 times a day). i tink i would need to take an x ray of her to know if there is egg binding if the egg dosent come out. we do not have avian vets here only general vets. so would like to know how does one take an x ray of a bird. my bird dosent like being handled & struggles a lot. Actually she is more still when left alone. Also im afraid that she may break a egg if any while she struggles being caught. Any ideas to how can an x ray be taken on her. anesthesia is not an option because there is no avian vet here & they would not know how to do it for a bird.
> thanks


They can cut the toe off a sock and slide it over her so she looks like a 'burrito'. Keeps the wings close to her body.


----------

